# Question re pre-treatment ultrasound



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

I've got my appointments at MFS next week, Monday we're going for our counselling session, and on Thursday we're going for my ultrasound and then to see Dr Liberman to discuss treatment options. 

Just wondering about the ultrasound - does anyone know if it will be abdominal or transvaginal? Not too concerned either way, would just like to know in advance. Thanks.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Coldilox, 
Mine was abdominal, think they just had a nosey at the uterus and ovaries. 
Good luck with everything. 

AndLou x


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks AndLou. Hope you aren't too stressed with the 2WW!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Coldilox, 
My god like you would never believe. It's horrific. Do you's know what you want to do yet iui/IVF?

AndLou


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

We'll discuss it with the doctor, but unless there are issues probably IUI, would prefer to start off as non-invasive and risk-free as possible. We're trying to relax and look forward to our holiday, hopefully having the consultation and everything else before we go means we can start as soon as we get back (well, first cycle upon return at least!)

Bet you are counting the days till test day!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Coldilox, it can't come soon enough. We thought the same thing and con said there's reason for it not to work, even though I was worried about my Amh level. Hopefully it will work within 3 tries. If not think we'd have to look at IVF. Hope you's enjoy your holiday. We're going away in may, it might be the last for a while 😬. 

AndLou x


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

They'll want to look at ovaries, follicles, any cysts or pollips. Much easier with a transvag ultrasound


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hiya, all my scans have been transvaginal, I'm past caring now! X


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

My other half thinks transvaginal too (she's an ex gynae nurse and said that's the easiest way to look around down there). Not too bothered, just wanted to be prepared. Guess I'll find out when it happens.


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi! Very exciting for you both! 

All our scans have also been transvaginal. Good luck! 

XX B


----------

